# Gutes Programm gesucht, um Spiele zu Programmieren!



## spaceflyer (6. Mai 2005)

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand von euch helfen kann ein gutes Programm zur Spieleentwicklung zu finden.

Ich habe bei mir zu Hause die Software vom 3D Game Studio. Jetzt suche ich ein Programm, welches mir ermöglich in einer noch beseren Qualität zu Programmieren. Um meine Ideen besser Umsetzen zu können.

Ich wäre euch sehr Dankbar, wenn Ihr mir ein gutes Programm vorschlagen könntet.

mfg


spaceflyer


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (6. Mai 2005)

also vorn paar jahren hab ich mit visual c++ angefangen! is halt ne nummer schwerer... weiß nicht, wie weit man da heuteis!


----------



## addi81 (6. Mai 2005)

Gibt es Klick&Play noch  ?


----------



## spaceflyer (6. Mai 2005)

Ich danke euch erst mal für diese beiden Antworten. An C++ habe ich auch schon gedacht. Ich habe ja selber schon darin Programmiert. Leider reichen meine Kenntnisse dafür nicht aus. Meine Kenntnisse in der Sprache sind zwar nicht mehr am Anfang. Aber bis zur Datensicherung (das ein von mir geschriebenes Programm in eine Datei irgend etwas rein schreibt) bin ich noch nicht gekommen.

Ich werde ab Oktober Studieren, und dann werde ich diese Programmiersprache auch um einiges besser kennen. Doch bis es soweit ist, wollte ich schon einmal Programmieren ohne so direckt in die Materie von C++ zu gehen, da ich es je da sowieso lernen werde. 

Ich wäre euch aber trotzdem Dankbar, wenn Ihr mir ein Programm für die zwischenzeit empfehlen könntet.

mfg Spaceflyer


----------



## t10ottoo (8. Mai 2005)

spaceflyer am 06.05.2005 23:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich danke euch erst mal für diese beiden Antworten. An C++ habe ich auch schon gedacht. Ich habe ja selber schon darin Programmiert. Leider reichen meine Kenntnisse dafür nicht aus. Meine Kenntnisse in der Sprache sind zwar nicht mehr am Anfang. Aber bis zur Datensicherung (das ein von mir geschriebenes Programm in eine Datei irgend etwas rein schreibt) bin ich noch nicht gekommen.
> 
> Ich werde ab Oktober Studieren, und dann werde ich diese Programmiersprache auch um einiges besser kennen. Doch bis es soweit ist, wollte ich schon einmal Programmieren ohne so direckt in die Materie von C++ zu gehen, da ich es je da sowieso lernen werde.
> 
> ...



Ich würd dir aber gleich empfehlen, dass du dich jetzt schon in C++ einarbeitest, dann hast du es vlt. im Studium später ein wenig einfacher.
Ein Programm, wie das 3D Game Studio sind in meinen Augen eh Dreckprogramme :muh: Lerne C++ (was du ja eh vorhast), damit sind alle Wege offen, da es für diese Sprache massig Bibliotheken gibt.


----------



## firewalker2k (8. Mai 2005)

Richtig..


----------



## Alsan (14. Mai 2005)

Ich empfehle DarkBasic, ist total einfach. Selbst ich mit meinen 13 Jahren und nur Pascal-Erfahrung kann damit 3D und 2D Spiele programmieren...


----------



## marky68 (20. Mai 2005)

Alsan am 14.05.2005 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich empfehle DarkBasic, ist total einfach. Selbst ich mit meinen 13 Jahren und nur Pascal-Erfahrung kann damit 3D und 2D Spiele programmieren...



...und die sind bestimmt auch richtig komplex


----------



## ChrisGee (1. Juni 2005)

marky68 am 20.05.2005 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Alsan am 14.05.2005 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So schlecht ist die Idee nicht, denn dann hast du schonmal eine 3D Engine, Debugger, etc. Leveleditoren kannst du selber schreiben oder runterladen und am Ende kannst du im DarkBasic SDK auch Visual C++ einbinden und den Rest deiner DarkBasic Scripte mit einbauen. Ist doch perfekt, zum Lernen jedenfalls, da man relativ schnell Erfolge sieht.


----------



## Marscel (2. Juni 2005)

Kostenlose C++ IDE: http://www.bloodshed.net/dev/devcpp.html

An OpenSource Engines gibts auch eine Menge: Ogre, Neo, Irrlicht, Ca3D...


----------



## spaceflyer (8. Juni 2005)

Ich danke euch erst mal. Ich werde mal sehen, was ich mache. vieleicht mache ich auch das kostenlose Programmier training von Microsoft. Ich weiß es noch nicht genau.

Wer diese Möglichkeit auch nutzen will, der kann auf der PC Welt seite etwas davon nachlesen. Der Webcode zu diesem Artikel lautet:

112059

Also nochmal herzlichen Dank an alle.


----------



## ZAM (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo spaceflyer,

eine Frage vorweg:
Kennst du überhaupt den Unterschied zwischen Point&Click Tools und (echter) Programmierung?
Denn alles von dir bisher beschriebene hat nur bedingt mit Programmierung zu tun.

Die programmiertechnische Realisierung stellst du dir allen anschein nach
wie eine Windows Standard Applikation vor in der man vordefinierte Icons im
Klickibuntiverfahren zusammen schiebt und das dann sein eigenes
professionelles Produkt schimpfen darf. Das hat nicht wirklich viel mit
Programmierung zu tun und ist so individuell wie die meisten bei google zusammenkopierten Avatare in diesem Forum 
Das mag in bestimmten Fällen zutreffen aber entspricht sicher nicht deinen
Vorstellungen bzw. gedanklichen Ansätzen zur Realisierung eines eigenen
Spieles.

Informier dich über-, und lerne erstmal grundsätzlich die Grundlagen der
Programmierung und suche dir dann die für dich geeignete*n*
Programmiersprachen aus, die du für dein Projekt verwenden möchtest.

Vergiss Artikel von pseudo-professionellen Seiten wie PCWelt, die sich so
stark auf Windowsumgebungen und Superdaus/Ultrab00ns *g* spezialisieren.

Hier ein paar hilfreiche Ressourcen:
http://www.gamedev.net
http://www.gamasutra.com/
http://www.libsdl.de/

Hier kannst du dir Sourcebeispiele zusammen suchen und dich in die
Grundlagen einarbeiten
http://www.sourceforge.net

Falls du Delphi OpenGL Apps entwickeln möchtest wäre das was für
dich:
http://www.delphigl.com

Das ist die absolute Hauptquelle für alles egal worum es geht :ppppp
http://www.google.de (ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen *g*)

Ich hoffe jetzt kommt nicht sowas wie "oh ne da is ja vieles auf
englisch"... dann lass das Projekt lieber gleich wieder fallen. *g*


----------



## spaceflyer (13. Juni 2005)

ZAM am 08.06.2005 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo spaceflyer,
> 
> eine Frage vorweg:
> Kennst du überhaupt den Unterschied zwischen Point&Click Tools und (echter) Programmierung?
> ...








Um auf deine Frage zu Antworten. Ich habe schon einmal in C u. C++ Programmiert. Das Problem bei mir war jetzt nur, dass ich dieses vor einigen Jahren das letzte mal getan habe. Bei mir sind nur Bruchstücke Übrig geblieben. Ich habe mir ja jetzt erstmal wieder ein Buchgekauft um mich wieder rein zu finden. Dieses tuhe ich iunteranderem aus dem Grund, dass ich bald Studiere und mich vorfeld schon einmal wieder damit befassen will.

Ich habe nicht vor aus einem Vordefibierten Programm alles nur einzufügen. Da ich meine eigenen ganz Speziellen Ideen habe, die mir kein Programm geben kann. Aus diesem Grund hätte ich mich sowieso noch einmal mitder jeweiligen Sprache beschäftigen müssen. Ausserdem hatte ich damals noch keinen Wert auf Spieleentwicklung gelegt. Was ich mit wachsendem Alter geändert hat.

Ich habe hier ja nur Versucht ein paar gute Ideen zu bekommen und das ich nicht einfach nur auf einen Button klicken will und dann ist das Spiel da, dass dürfte doch eigentlich klar sein. Denn ansonsten bräuchte ich nicht von Spieleentwicklung reden. Ausserdem traue ich den Microsoft Leuten nicht zu, das diese jemals so ein Programm rauskommen wird.

mfg


Spaceflyer


----------



## Zork_Nemesis (16. Juni 2005)

spaceflyer am 06.05.2005 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand von euch helfen kann ein gutes Programm zur Spieleentwicklung zu finden.
> 
> Ich habe bei mir zu Hause die Software vom 3D Game Studio. Jetzt suche ich ein Programm, welches mir ermöglich in einer noch beseren Qualität zu Programmieren. Um meine Ideen besser Umsetzen zu können.
> 
> ...



Es gibt kein Programm zum Programmieren. Es gibt höchstens IDEs,
aber die dürften für einen total-Noob wie dich schon wieder 
Overkill sein. Ein _guter_ Editor (Kate, JEdit, Vi, Emacs, Jed) und ein kostenloser ANSI C/C++Compiler (GCC, ICC, Borland C++) reichen für den Anfang völlig.
Und zum Programmieren gehört auch wesentlich mehr als nur das Erlernen einer Programmiersprache, sondern auch ein hohes Maß an mathematischem Wissen, Wissen über Datenstrukturen und Algorithmen. Mit Spiele-Programmieren anfangen wird's also wohl nix.


----------



## spaceflyer (17. Juni 2005)

Ich Danke euch noch einmal. Doch ich habe es nicht nötig mich beleidigen zu lassen. Ich habe in meinem Leben schon mehr geschafft, als viele geglaubt haben. Ich habe es nicht nötig, irgendjemanden zu beweisen was ich kann. Erst recht nicht von welchen die mich nicht kennen.

Ich glaube mal das ich die nötige Inteligenz für die Programmierung habe, wenn ich zum Studium aufgenommen wurde. Deswegen verbleibe ich so, das ich dieses Gespräch für mich beende, da hier ja ancheinend keine weiteren nützlichen Tips kommen werden.

Ach und trauert mir nicht nach, wenn ich etwas geschaft habe, was Ihr nicht glauben würdet. Denn ich werde meinen Weg machen. Auch wenn ich vieleicht noch nicht soviel weiß, weiß ich das ich  meine Ideen umsetzen kann. Die Bahnbrechend sind. 

Leider lasse ich keinen von euch mehr an diesem Projekt mitarbeiten. Da Ihr ja sowieso nicht glaubt, dass ich es schaffe und ich werde mich nicht dazu hinreißen lassen, euch dieses Projekt zu erklären.

mfg


spaceflyer


----------



## skicu (17. Juni 2005)




----------



## Rabowke (17. Juni 2005)

spaceflyer am 17.06.2005 08:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich Danke euch noch einmal. Doch ich habe es nicht nötig mich beleidigen zu lassen. Ich habe in meinem Leben schon mehr geschafft, als viele geglaubt haben. Ich habe es nicht nötig, irgendjemanden zu beweisen was ich kann. Erst recht nicht von welchen die mich nicht kennen.
> 
> Ich glaube mal das ich die nötige Inteligenz für die Programmierung habe, wenn ich zum Studium aufgenommen wurde. Deswegen verbleibe ich so, das ich dieses Gespräch für mich beende, da hier ja ancheinend keine weiteren nützlichen Tips kommen werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZAM (17. Juni 2005)

spaceflyer am 17.06.2005 08:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich Danke euch noch einmal. Doch ich habe es nicht nötig mich beleidigen zu lassen. Ich habe in meinem Leben schon mehr geschafft, als viele geglaubt haben. Ich habe es nicht nötig, irgendjemanden zu beweisen was ich kann. Erst recht nicht von welchen die mich nicht kennen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei der Art der Formulierung deiner Fragestellung zum entsprechenden Thema, wundert es dich ernsthaft das die meisten Antworten auf einen totalen Anfänger zugeschnitten waren? 



> Ich glaube mal das ich die nötige Inteligenz für die Programmierung habe, wenn ich zum Studium aufgenommen wurde. Deswegen verbleibe ich so, das ich dieses Gespräch für mich beende, da hier ja ancheinend keine weiteren nützlichen Tips kommen werden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deswegen suchst du auch ein Programm zum programmieren. 



> Ach und trauert mir nicht nach, wenn ich etwas geschaft habe, was Ihr nicht glauben würdet. Denn ich werde meinen Weg machen. Auch wenn ich vieleicht noch nicht soviel weiß, weiß ich das ich  meine Ideen umsetzen kann. Die Bahnbrechend sind.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Leider lasse ich keinen von euch mehr an diesem Projekt mitarbeiten. Da Ihr ja sowieso nicht glaubt, dass ich es schaffe und ich werde mich nicht dazu hinreißen lassen, euch dieses Projekt zu erklären.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spaceflyer (21. Juni 2005)

Ich habe am Anfang ein einfaches Programm gesucht. Das ist richtig. Weil ich sowieso ab Oktober Studiere. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich nicht darübeer Nachgedacht, dass ich meine alten Kentnisse doch nocheinmal auffrischen sollte.

Doch da ich jetzt die Zussage zum Studium habe, frische ich gerade meine alten Kentnisse wieder auf. Ich bin Natürlich nicht so dumm und glaube das ich gleich mit der Spieleentwicklung anfangen kann. Da wird noch ein bisschen Zeit ins Land gehen. Ich habe halt bloß nicht verstanden, warum man gleich so gegen einen Kämpfen muss.

Selbst wenn ich ein totaler anfänger gewesen wäre. Wären Nützliche Tips besser gewesen als gleich zu sagen, dass man es sowieso nicht kann. Das finde ich ein bisschen schade, dass man hier so wenig Unterstützt wird.  Oder scheut Ihr die Konkurenz?

Wenn dieses Stimmen sollte. Verstehe ich nicht, warum Ihr hier überhaupt etwas rein schreibt.

mfg


spaceflyer


----------



## Vordack (21. Juni 2005)

spaceflyer am 21.06.2005 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe am Anfang ein einfaches Programm gesucht. Das ist richtig. Weil ich sowieso ab Oktober Studiere. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich nicht darübeer Nachgedacht, dass ich meine alten Kentnisse doch nocheinmal auffrischen sollte.
> 
> Doch da ich jetzt die Zussage zum Studium habe, frische ich gerade meine alten Kentnisse wieder auf. Ich bin Natürlich nicht so dumm und glaube das ich gleich mit der Spieleentwicklung anfangen kann. Da wird noch ein bisschen Zeit ins Land gehen. Ich habe halt bloß nicht verstanden, warum man gleich so gegen einen Kämpfen muss.
> 
> ...



Nicht gut daß Du noch was geschriben hast.




> Deswegen verbleibe ich so, das ich dieses Gespräch für mich beende, da hier ja ancheinend keine weiteren nützlichen Tips kommen werden.



Wenn Du schon so was schreibst solltest Du auch dazu stehen.


----------



## quertreiber (21. Juni 2005)

Oder scheut Ihr die Konkurenz?

Wenn dieses Stimmen sollte. Verstehe ich nicht, warum Ihr hier überhaupt etwas rein schreibt.

Nur wer wirklich gut ist - scheut keine Konkurrenz....

obwohl, dass 3D game studio ist nun wirklich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei

Basis sollten fundierte Kenntnisse in C++ sein und damit der Einstieg in die Benutzung einer open source 3D engine

abgesehen davon würde ich für die Modellierung 3D Studio max oder Maya empfehlen....

in diesem Sinne - viel Erfolg

gruss
quertreiber
p.s. unsere Meinung zu aktuellen PC-Spielen http://www.complexgame.com/kritik.htm


----------



## sebastian91 (23. Juni 2005)

spaceflyer am 06.05.2005 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand von euch helfen kann ein gutes Programm zur Spieleentwicklung zu finden.
> 
> Ich habe bei mir zu Hause die Software vom 3D Game Studio. Jetzt suche ich ein Programm, welches mir ermöglich in einer noch beseren Qualität zu Programmieren. Um meine Ideen besser Umsetzen zu können.
> 
> ...



Java, etwas einfacher im vergleich zu C++ und trotzdem massig möglichkeiten


----------



## Zork_Nemesis (4. Juli 2005)

spaceflyer am 21.06.2005 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe am Anfang ein einfaches Programm gesucht. Das ist richtig. Weil ich sowieso ab Oktober Studiere. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich nicht darübeer Nachgedacht, dass ich meine alten Kentnisse doch nocheinmal auffrischen sollte.
> 
> Doch da ich jetzt die Zussage zum Studium habe, frische ich gerade meine alten Kentnisse wieder auf. Ich bin Natürlich nicht so dumm und glaube das ich gleich mit der Spieleentwicklung anfangen kann. Da wird noch ein bisschen Zeit ins Land gehen. Ich habe halt bloß nicht verstanden, warum man gleich so gegen einen Kämpfen muss.
> 
> ...




Das "Problem" bei der Sache war/ist eher das du Fragen gestellt hast (auch von der Form her) das man merkte das du a) keinerlei Gespür für die Sache hast, b) dir nichtmal die Mühe gemacht hast google anzuwerfen c) deine sogenanten Vorkenntnisse mal überhaupt nicht vorhanden sind. Jemand der auch nur geringste Vorkenntnisse hat, benutzt nicht eine derartig grauenerregende Terminologie und Wortwahl. Deine "Vorkenntnisse" solltest du schnell vergessen, wenn das alles ist was du weißt. Dann fang an der Uni leiber nopchmal von vorne an. Dort braucht man sowiso keine Vorkenntnisse, dort fängt der Stoff grundsätzlich immer bei 0 an.


----------



## DeViL_MaN (11. Juli 2005)

Zork_Nemesis am 04.07.2005 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> spaceflyer am 21.06.2005 09:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




außerde wirste SOOO KONKRET auch net das ganze Studium durhc C++ beigebracht bekommen... da kommen dann einfach sachen wie Datenverarbeitung/-Banken dran. Vorallem in Richtung Spiele wird da net viel sein. Meine Empfehlung.. lern die Grundlagen... (halt Datenbanken, Zeiger, Bäume, Sortierverfahren etc. also die grundlagen) und dann schnapp DIrn gutges Buch zu DirectX ODER OpenGL (Und lad demensprechend noch SDK kids von zB nVIdia oder direkt von Microsoft runter).... 

irgendwie scheinste echt an der Sache vorbei zu fragen...


----------

